# Best graphic for 2013-2014:



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

too bad elan is shut down...


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

stan_darsh said:


> too bad elan is shut down...


Not true. The big factory in Austria is bankrupt. They moved production to Slovenia.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

fox three said:


> Not true. The big factory in Austria is bankrupt. They moved production to Slovenia. I live here.


ah, rad! thanks for the info, i was quite bummed on it. there is hope


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

stan_darsh said:


> ah, rad! thanks for the info, i was quite bummed on it. there is hope


No prob. Elan/Artec boards are criminally overlooked. My 2012/2013 Poprocker is a BLAST.

I just really hope Artec isn't dead but most of the boards except the Figment seem to have been folded under the Elan brand. I can get a Figment right now for 250. Thinking about picking one up but I'd prefer a T. Rice, just a lot more money and I don't love the 2014 graphic.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

fox three said:


> Elan Altrocker. Page 14:
> 
> Second place goes to Capita. Basically everything they have is sick for 2013-2014.


+1 for Capita ie DOA looks SICK!
Lib Tech T-Rices look really good as well..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First post and it's to hype a brand that's practically dead?


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> First post and it's to hype a brand that's practically dead?


SMH

Four millionth post and still a negative nancy. I didn't realize we could only post about fortune 500 companies or that first posts have to be approved by BURTON AVENGER MAN. Dork.

Also beautiful. I want one for my wall:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Didn't realize people that haven't offered anything up to the community and make posts that look like they're hyping dead brands should be honored. Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

ComaShell said:


> +1 for Capita ie DOA looks SICK!
> Lib Tech T-Rices look really good as well..


I need to see one in person to make up my mind. They have some slick stuff for next year but the Skate Banana graphic is a huge step down from last year. The Attack Banana and Hot Knife are rad.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Didn't realize people that haven't offered anything up to the community and make posts that look like they're hyping dead brands should be honored. Welcome to the Internet.


My apologies sire. Going forward I'll make frequent and generous offerings to the sacred community and bring honor to my name and yours.

Dork.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

fox three said:


> My apologies sire. Going forward I'll make frequent and generous offerings to the sacred community and bring honor to my name and yours.
> 
> Dork.


Oh wow sarcasm you're so fucking witty. Must suck to offer nothing but a nudge for a dying brand.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh wow sarcasm you're so fucking witty. Must suck to offer nothing but a nudge for a dying brand.


Cool story!

I just thought they had a couple cool graphics for next year. The rest of their line is pretty lame. I don't really care about the financial health of the company either. Why you mad bro?

Nothing sucks right now except your attitude dorko.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only thing that sucks is you're stoked on a board with balls on it. Probably something you wish you had more of which is why you like it.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Arbor is always the best


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

You sir are a stupid dumb**** who doesn't deserve a dick. Unless you are a girl then you don't deserve your pussy. Please go replace your pancreas with a bowling ball and skydive into into man-eating animal infested waters wherein you survive without a dick, without a sphincter, without an ear, or even your nutsack. Or better yet, thread a needle with a string, then dip it in saltwater and jam it through your testicles, then put the same exact string in both of your eyeballs where it will mold and cause you to go blind. So then you will need a seeing eye dog named Butch who will chew on your infected nutsack every day for the rest of your life. When you get him to lick the peanut butter off, he'll somehow manage to choke on your tiny little shaft. Then he will die causing you to cry out of your blind eyes and you will be left helpless crying for your dead testy chewing dog in the street while you are mowed down by a guy in a powder blue Prius and live in pain for exactly 666 minutes before you die finally exiling you to hell. THEN (no i am NOT done) Satan's minions will chew out your kidneys and stuff them in your ass that doesn't have a sphincter then when you talk you will sound like Al Quaeda and be pelted with rocks everywhere you go until you are hated enough to be let into the tenth chamber of hell where your immortal soul will burn for tens of hundreds of thousands of centuries without any **** breaks until you ****ing explode and guts go everywhere and your wife (who is not missing you at all cause she's ****ing your cousin Steve) gets hit with your gay ass bowling ball pancreas and she dies and also goes to Hell to be raped by lava demons, where she'll get her **** burned off for eternity, but your soul goes to Super Hell where they convert you to a cat ****ing atheist with no liver and then they will torture you with your dead dog butch's soul and he will chew the remaining pieces of your infected nutsack off until he is forced to chew off your entire dick and shove it down your throat. You'll choke, die, and got to Extreme Hell and have your dick replaced with Hitler's dick and then they send you back up to Earth where you find a sign sticking out of your head that says 'I have Hitler's nuts!' And then when Jews read it they will get their dogs to chew out your new balls and rip off your face and then you die and go to Butch Hell and 100,000,000,000,000,000,000 Butch clones chew your balls for ever and ever and ever! Eventually one of the clones will eat your last bit of nutsack off and you will be crying from so much pain that they kick you out of Butch hell and send you back to Earth where you are forced live in an apartment with over 9,000 gay people in New Jersey until Richard Simmons breaks in your house through your toilet and forces you to do hours and hours of dancing to the oldies. And just when you think it's all over, Carrot Top comes over to do some prop comedy for you. Then, after breaking your leg, a giant koala bear breaks in through your window and chews the other off. Then you, laying there, legless Pedobear breaks in through your shower and pokes a hole in your cheek which he sticks his wang in until there's a huge meteor shower which rips through your body, and leaves you alive to feel nothing but pain and suffering. All other human beings are dead but yourself, and you can't move. Your only food comes from the occasional cockroach that climbs in through a hole in your cheek (that Pedobear made from poking you so much) and walks down close enough to your throat so you can swallow and the cum you got from Pedobear raping you. Then 30 years later, bunch of ass robot-pirate-bears come for you and start poking even more holes in your body 'till you bleed to death and go back to Butch hell where you belong. Then when the Butch clones want nothing to do with you (because one of them ate your testicles off) please skin yourself with a rusty pizza cutter then pour chew tobacco and alcohol all over yourself, shove a rake up your butt and make yourself an anus just to pull it back out and tie it around a stalagmite in which you hang yourself on, then hollow out the inside of your dick and wrap the outer skin around your lips the piss and cum stream going into your mouth, stick needles in your eyeballs and **** up your nose then stick a dagger into both your eardrums and scalp yourself, put a nail on your skull then hit it with a hammer multiple times then tear your jaw off its hinge and nail it to your chin, stretch your uvula out of your mouth then wrap it around your face, cut your face down to the bone and snap both your elbows and knees rib your feet and hand off and stab all the bone ends into your lungs, then cut open your stomach and expose all your organs, grabbing your intestine and making it into a noose, then rub honey all over yourself and watch as hellbugs and hellcrabs and small hellanimals crawl all over you and start to eat you alive for days as you lay in your own stinking pile of **** piss and sperm going into your mouth as hellrats and hellbugs and hellwasps nest living inside your organs and then splash stomach acid all over your face and chew on your own muscles and organs and tongue to prevent starvation and hellanimals crawl through your neck you choke on a hellporcupine and get spikes sticking through your jugulars and throat, then disconnect all your veins and arteries and stick the ends in your nose as blood comes shooting up your nose and filling your skull and shooting out through the small holes in your eyes caused by the needles then after months drown in your own ****. Eventually you'll wake up still with the **** on your face, surprised to see that you have all your body parts and get raped by Michael Jackson who died from looking at your face. then he cums on your bowling ball pancreas untill EVERY Butch clone comes and chews his nuts off and then the Butch clones cum on your pancreas and your face explodes. You come back as a 13 year old sexy Jewish girl in 1945, where you are in a concentration camp and you get gang raped by 666 Nazis and even Hitler himself gets so turned on by your sexiness that he ties you to the ground and smacks your face with his dick, trying to force you to give him a blowjob until he crushes your head and your brains come out and it dries to the ground so you are stuck there being cock slapped by Hitler, Michael Jackson, and your cousin Steve (who turned out to be weaselfan) until he dies and leaves you there until you die and go to hell, Satan rapes your family who is also dead. Then you try to save them and get hit by a warthog and Master Chief rapes you 7 times until his shield goes down and then he gets killed by the Arbiter who also rapes you until you have six new **** holes. You'll then lose all your precious body fluids through your new **** holes and you ****ing evaporate. You wake up in your room, still a sexy Jewish chick, but now you're lesbian and you have a penis and you got Hitler's nuts back. You don't want to be a shemale so you go in your garage and force your dick into a toaster but you just crush and toast your nuts, you are too much of a pussy to finish the job. Your junk now dangle by a small piece of skin which you tear off to use to choke your mom who accidentally eats them and dies and you **** her corpse until her rotten **** infuses with your small pecker and you're stuck ****ing her until you die and go to Incest is Best Hell still ****ing your mom to be raped in the ass by Satan himself who will eventually get his dick infused with your butthole so you'll be walking around with your mom and Satan ****ing you until their members rot off. You pump your mom's corpse's stomach and get your nuts and glue them back on and after escaping the seven layers of hell where you were forced to stick your head up a million goatses, you finally make it back to Earth where you wind up somewhere in Nevada and you accidentally digest a cactus from your rectum and then when you ask an albino for directions to the nearest hospital, he ends up being Pedobear in disguise who rapes you in your ass that is filled with cactus quills and he impales his dick and it gets stuck in there. He tries to squirm it out but it gets ripped off and he dies and goes to some dimension inhabited by horny naked girls. Lucky him. A few weeks later you befriend a black furry, emo, stoner chick and one day you get really high and **** her. She leans over and notices your testicles are crushed and toasted and she leaves you and becomes satanic so she can go to hell and have a several way with your old girlfriend, some lava demons and now a gigantic foot. You get depressed and cut your dick off and bleed to death where you go to hell to see the hot sex both of your girlfriends are (no longer) forced to have with lava demons and the foot. This causes them pleasure but you can't get a boner or whack off because you cut off your dick, dumbass. While you are watching the three get it on in a semen covered gory, footy, orgasm, Hitler comes over, stares deeply at you then whispers in your ear "I want my nuts back" and he grabs your... I mean Hitler's nuts and pulls them until he accidentally pops one of them and his hand gets covered in his own sperm which turns him gay and he starts ****ing you in the ******* but his shaft gets stuck in your butthole with Pedobear's dick and you take a very hard **** and you **** out both of their dicks fall out and you have watch Hitler eat the ****ty, dicky concoction (see what I did there?) and puke them back up until your dick grows back. When it finally does, you develop a lava demon on black emo on feet on your first girlfriend fetish and you get the bad urge to jump in but you can't because you're in hell and all you can do is watch. You can't even whack off to it either or your dick would fall off and you'd have to watch Hitler eat it and puke it until it grows back.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

Tackle said:


> Arbor is always the best


Which is your favorite?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

fox three said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah i hate paragraphs blah blah blah


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


>


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Careful dude. There are some humorless folks on here who won't recognize the copypasta. Pump the breaks and ignore BA.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Ha, this dude is funny.

Capita has by far, in my opinion, the best looking boards for next year. Especially in person. The PLT process that Capita uses really makes the graphics pop, and the fact that Ephraim scaled back some of the graphics while still keeping it "Capita"-esque is rad.

When we were showing the boards at the regional tradeshow, I lost count of how many people came up to us to talk about the graphics and to tell us that we had the best looking boards/display out there, and that's including employees from other brands. Birds of a Feather is quite possibly my favorite graphic for next year. BSOD is cool as well. I wasn't a huge fan of The Outsiders at first since I'm usually not a fan of loud colors, but it's definitely grown on me after riding it and looking down at it for the past few months.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

whoa:tongue4:

foxthree and jetfalcon need to have internet babies!


----------



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

I have not seen enough of the new graphics to make a call on this. I would also like to say that BA is all over this forum talking trash and in my opinion making people want to not use this awesome informative site.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sigh. I see the children are getting out of control again. At least BurtonAvenger's rants are short enough to read. Jeez.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway, this thread is one flame away from being closed.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Sigh. I see the children are getting out of control again. At least BurtonAvenger's rants are short enough to read. Jeez.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway, this thread is one flame away from being closed.


u are 1 ****ing cheeky **** mate i swear i am goin 2 wreck u i swear on my mums life

:RantExplode:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

fox three said:


> u are 1 ****ing cheeky **** mate i swear i am goin 2 wreck u i swear on my mums life
> 
> :RantExplode:


you realize he's a mod here right?


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

...Not even gonna bother quoting foxtree's paragraph. Seriously man, calm down :laugh:

By the way, I find BurtonAvenger's posts direct and to the point. Yeah sometimes they're mean but I find them extraordinarily funny


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> you realize he's a mod here right?


The fun police! This is a super helpful forum but if you're not allowed to obviously troll a grumpy weiner like BurtonAdvocateDork then I'm not going to last long around here anyway.

:laugh:

This is beautiful:


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

TheNorminator said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...Not even gonna bother quoting foxtree's paragraph. Seriously man, calm down :laugh:
> 
> By the way, I find BurtonAvenger's posts direct and to the point. Yeah sometimes they're mean but I find them extraordinarily funny


Listen to me closely TheNorminator. Don't say another Goddamn word. Up until now, I've been polite. If you say anything else - one word - I will kill myself. And when my tainted spirit finds its destination, I will topple the master of that dark place. From my black throne, I will lash together a machine of bone and blood, and fueled by my hatred for you this fear engine will bore a hole between this world and that one. When it begins, you will hear the sound of children screaming - as though from a great distance. A smoking orb of nothing will grow above your bed, and from it will emerge a thousand starving crows. As I slip through the widening maw in my new form, you will catch only a glimpse of my radiance before you are incinerated. Then, as tears of bubbling pitch stream down my face, my dark work will begin. I will open one of my six mouths, and I will sing the song that ends the Earth. Okay Norm?


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

That's some funny shit...this post made me laugh...I feel like you have a deep rooted fixation with role playing games...perhaps Dungeons and Dragons as you were growing up...:eusa_clap::yahoo:

Kruger


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

This is perfect IMO. Simple and clean.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Homeboy needs to write a book....no wait that's me...fuck....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

D&D?????? Dumb & Dumber???? :sarcasm:

_*HOT* Damn!!! _ I see Yoga Pants & Underboob in this threads future!!!! :tongue4:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

fox three said:


> The fun police! This is a super helpful forum but if you're not allowed to obviously troll a grumpy weiner like BurtonAdvocateDork then I'm not going to last long around here anyway.
> 
> :laugh:


OK, first off --- you're new here, so you may not realize it, but BurtonAvenger is the reigning KING of getting the last word in. You WILL NOT win. Don't take that as a challenge, because I'll shut it down way before that. Yeah, you're obviously not serious - I was expecting you to claim to be 300 years old and have taught Kung Fu to the monks any time now -- but after three or four hundred posts of you and BA poking at each other (I'm betting you're as stubborn as he is) I'd be getting fairly cranky anyway.

The funniest part of this thread so far actually is everyone else trying to talk around the two of you while you beat each other with your light sabers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I whip out a one liner and dude uses a book as his answer it's rather pathetic, like his little butt buddy.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> ...BurtonAvenger is the reigning KING of getting the last word in. You WILL NOT win. Don't take that as a challenge, because I'll shut it down way before that.


*DUDE!!!!* Don't you _DARE!!_! Not before we get to see some _UNDERBOOB!!!!_
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Tough to see cause they are keeping it under raps, but the new YES Pick Your Line looks AWESOME. Its a local artist from here in Calgary who does the artwork...last years looked good, this one has a KRACKEN on it and what looks to be a Hammerhead shark on the bottom. plus the natural wood top finish :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Krug said:


> ..perhaps Dungeons and Dragons as you were growing up...:eusa_clap::yahoo:
> 
> Kruger


Watch it, buddy. I still have a Vorpal Blade.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> *DUDE!!!!* Don't you _DARE!!_! Not before we get to see some _UNDERBOOB!!!!_
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I seriously doubt anyone can top the last series.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

And the graphics on the new DC boards look sick too....eye candy all around


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this thread is not about SPAM or graphics or even underboob...

this thread is now about:











































HandBras!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's 1 for 'ya Shred.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

And 1 more since if I attach 2 at once you only get links. :huh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh--hhh-h--hhh Yaaaah!!!!!









HHHand Bras!!! Mmmmmmmnnnn! 




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Here they come.......one post at a time. Stupid work computer not letting me use image hosting sites.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

10characters


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Not quite the hands, but close enough.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

And a "hair bra".


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Ha, this dude is funny.
> 
> Capita has by far, in my opinion, the best looking boards for next year. Especially in person. The PLT process that Capita uses really makes the graphics pop, and the fact that Ephraim scaled back some of the graphics while still keeping it "Capita"-esque is rad.
> 
> When we were showing the boards at the regional tradeshow, I lost count of how many people came up to us to talk about the graphics and to tell us that we had the best looking boards/display out there, and that's including employees from other brands. Birds of a Feather is quite possibly my favorite graphic for next year. BSOD is cool as well. I wasn't a huge fan of The Outsiders at first since I'm usually not a fan of loud colors, but it's definitely grown on me after riding it and looking down at it for the past few months.


You work for CAPiTA now? Since when? This changes everything...

To get this back on topic, cause seriously, no one likes boobs here anyway.

Jake O.E. did it again. Rad. The DC PBJ is rad as shit(I might buy one on graphic alone). Endeavor BOD, again nailed it. Nicky V's Arbor Draft. Echelon Killbox. Don't remember the model but Academy is doing some clasic game graphics, Space Invadors and Pacman. That's what I remember right now.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I whip out a one liner and dude uses a book as his answer it's rather pathetic, like his little butt buddy.


ude I think you might have something wrong with your brain. Why are you trying to be all cyberbully on me. Do you really think anyone cares about you. You talk to people like they are trash. Why would you want to come off like that. Does it make you feel tough? Are you trying to make up for having a small smelly dick? You need to see a shrink. Have fun going through life wondering why people don't like you. I'll give you a hint though, you try to make others feel like ****. But you have failed on me. I know what you are. See, the thing is, I'm a nice guy. You on the other hand can't control your stupidity. You really don't even realize that you are a jerk ,do you? When your older maybe you can look back on times like this and see that you where unnecessarily rude to people you don't know. Right now you think you are being cleaver and it is just a fun time. Keep treating people like you do and see where you end up. You can not compete with my intellect so I warn you to give up before you embarrass yourself further..


You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.

"forced" to take my grandfather's M6 to school stop at the mcdonalds I used to work at manager i worked with sees me in the drive thru we hate each other she asks how did I obtain the car I ask for a hamburger, she gives me a hamburger I raise it to my lips and take a bite. My eye twitches involuntarily. Across the street a father of three falls down the stairs I swallow and look down at the hamburger in my hands. She gives me a hamburger I swallow and look down at the hamburger in my hands. I cannot swallow. There are children at the top of the stairs a pickle shifts uneasily under the bun. She gives me a hamburger I look at her face, and she is pleading with me. The children are crying now I raise the hamburger to my lips, tears stream down my face as I take a bite she gives me a hamburger. I am on my knees.

I plead with her to go across the street. She hears only children's laughter she gives me a hamburger I am screaming as I fall down the stairs. She is my child. I cannot see anything I take a bite of the hamburger the concrete rushes up to meet me I awake with a start in my own bed. My eye twitches involuntarily she gives me a hamburger as I kill her, I do not make a sound she gives me a hamburger...

Dork.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fox three said:


> ude I think you might have something wrong with your brain. Why are you trying to be all cyberbully on me. Do you really think anyone cares about you. You talk to people like they are trash. Why would you want to come off like that. Does it make you feel tough? Are you trying to make up for having a small smelly dick? You need to see a shrink. Have fun going through life wondering why people don't like you. I'll give you a hint though, you try to make others feel like ****. But you have failed on me. I know what you are. See, the thing is, I'm a nice guy. You on the other hand can't control your stupidity. You really don't even realize that you are a jerk ,do you? When your older maybe you can look back on times like this and see that you where unnecessarily rude to people you don't know. Right now you think you are being cleaver and it is just a fun time. Keep treating people like you do and see where you end up. You can not compete with my intellect so I warn you to give up before you embarrass yourself further..
> 
> You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh look another "BLAH BLAH BLAH LOOK AT ME" bible. Wah Wah I have sand in my vagina.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh look another "BLAH BLAH BLAH LOOK AT ME" bible. Wah Wah I have sand in my vagina.


You want an honest answer about why I come to this forum? I come to enjoy myself. That’s all. It really is as simple as that. I come here for the same reasons that any other user does. Now, why should I be penalized for doing whatever I can to keep this place enjoyable for me, and anyone else who comes here? I don’t really understand it, to be honest. I’ve always tried to come across as a nice person on Mx. I’m usually the guy who comes into threads with the intent to help if it’s needed. I think it’s funny, how I’ve heard that a lot of users and even members of the mod staff like to berate me for that. Behind my back. Over actions on the internet. I actually find think that’s funny. Just look at my user title. It’s amazing how people can take a website so seriously. It’s amazing that I and other helpful, friendly users can be looked down upon by a supposed majority of ****ty users. You see, that’s one of the biggest problems. If this place has degenerated so much that actual constructive people are outweighed to such a degree as every common troll, hacker, and retard, then it might not even be worth coming to. Yeah, so why the **** am I still here? Because I still enjoy my time here. I like to help, and I like to interact with interesting people.

You say I act like I want to be a mod. Well, based on the actions of people like you, being a mod isn’t something I would wish on anyone. Being a mod should be a symbol of contribution, commitment, and overall excellence in the usage of either the forums or Sputnik. I think it really sucks how people who invest so much of their time in making sure that this place stays available for your enjoyment get treated like this. No, I wouldn’t wish a moderating position on here on anybody. Oh, and I don’t spend all day in one forum, least of all Site. I post all over the board, which is probably why I can’t really find any reason to miss the Pit. Sure, it was a fun place…for a time. Recently, it sucked. Every single freaking person complained about it. Vets would complain about how it was better before all the good (see: old) users left, and new users would complain about, well, anything that went on in their in the attempt to be amusing. Oh, and now it’s gone, and what? Everyone’s going to bitch? Did I miss a goddamn memo or something? Yeah, so what if I post in Site answering people’s questions? What’s wrong with that? Because I’m not a mod I can’t help people. I can’t make any serious contribution to this site unless I’m already in a position of power? That’s bull****.

So, no. I hate to burst your bubble. I don’t want power. I don’t want a reward. I’m just a victim of the fact that I’m too damn nice of a person in real life, and that carries over to the internet. I see no reason to not extend my professional courtesy to not only mx himself, but to everyone else on the site. Whether they’re an admin, a mod, or someone who joined five minutes ago, it’s the same result. You wanted an honest answer, and that’s as blatantly honest a one as I can give. I’m sorry for trying to not be an spatula on the internet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yet another bible. How big is that soap box?


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yet another bible. How big is that soap box?


Dude listen.

The problem is you're focusing on the things in life that don't really matter. When I was a kid I had hopes and dreams. We all did. But over time, the daily grind gets in the way and you miss the things that really matter, even though they are right in front of you, staring you in the face. I think the next time you should ask yourself "Am I on the right track here?". I don't mean to be rude but people like you I really pity. So maybe you could use the few brain cells you have and take advantage of the knowledge I have given you now. Good luck.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yet another bible. How big is that soap box?


Apparently it has a spiral staircase on it......


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> Apparently it has a spiral staircase on it......


Wild asian water buffalo are larger and heavier than domestic buffalo, and weigh from 700 to 1,200 kg (1,500 to 2,600 lb). Their head-to-body-length is about 240 to 300 cm (94 to 120 in) with a 60 to 100 cm (24 to 39 in) long tail and a shoulder height of 150 to 190 cm (59 to 75 in). Both sexes carry horns that are heavy at the base and widely spreading up to 2 m (79 in) along the outer edges, exceeding in size the horns of any other living bovid. Their skin color is ash gray to black. The moderately long, coarse, and sparse hair is directed forward from the haunches to the long and narrow head. There is a tuft on the forehead, and the ears are comparatively small. The tip of tail is bushy, and the hooves are large and splayed. Wild water buffaloes occur in india, nepal, bhutan, thailand, and cambodia with unconfirmed population in myanmar. They have been extirpated in pakistan, bangladesh, laos and vietnam. They are associated with wet grasslands, swamps, and densely vegetated river valleys. In india, they are largely restricted to in and around kaziranga, manas, and dibru-saikhowa nation parks, laokhowa and burachapori wildlife sanctuaries and a few scattered pockets in assam; in and around d'ering memorial wildlife sanctuary in arunachal pradesh; a small population in buxa tiger reserve northern west bengal; balpakram national park in meghalaya and in madhya pradesh in the indravati national park and the udanti wildlife sanctuary. This population might extend into adjacent parts of orissa. In the early 1990s, there may still have been about 3,300-3,500 wild buffaloes in assam and the adjacent states of northeast india. In 1998, the number was assessed to at less than 1,500 mature individuals. Many surviving populations are believed to have interbred with domestic or feral water buffaloes. In the late 1980s, there were fewer than 100 wild buffaloes left in madhya pradesh. By 1992, only 50 animals were estimated to have survived there. Nepal's only population lives in koshi tappy wildlife reserve, and comprised 2912 individuals in 2009. This small population is currently seriously threatened. In and around bhutans' royal manas national park, a small number of wild water buffaloes occur. This is a prt of the sub population that occurs in india's manas naitonal park. In myanmar, a few wild-living animals independent of human husbandry live in hukaung valley tiger reserve. In thailand, wild buffaloes have been reported to occur in small herds of less than 40 individuals. A population of 25-60 individuals inhabited lowland areas of the huai kha khaeng wilflife sanctuary between december 1999 to april 2001. This population has not grown significantly in 15 years, and may be interbreeding with domestic water buffalo. Wild water buffaloes are both diurnal and nocturnal. Adult females and their young form clans of as many as 30 individuals that have home ranges of 170 to 1,000 ha (.066 to 3.9 sq mi) including ares of resting, grazing, and wallowing and drinking. Clans are led by old cows, even when bulls accompany the group. Several clans form a herd of 30 to 500 animals that gather at resting areas. Adult males form bachelor groups of up to 10 individuals, with older males often solitary, and spend the dry season apart from the females clans. They are seasonal breeders in most of their range, typically in october and november. However, some populations breed year round. Dominant males mate with the females of a clan who subsequently drive them off. Their gestation period lasts 10 to 11 months, with an inter birth interval of one year. They typically five birth to a single offspring, although twins are possible. Age of sexual maturity is 18 months for males, and three years for females. The maximum known lifespan is 25 years in the wild. In the wild in assam, the herd size carried from 3 to 30 individuals.They are probably grazers by preference, feeding mainly on the true grasses when available, such as scutch grass and sedges. But they also eat herbs, fruits, and barks as well as browsing trees and shrubs. They also feed on crops, including rice, sugar cane, and jute, sometimes causing considerable damage. A population reduction by at least 50% over the last three generations seems likely given the severity of threats, especially hybridization; this population trend is projected to continue into the future. The most important threats are interbreeding with feral and domestic buffalo in and around protected areas; hunting; especially in thailand, cambodia, and myanmar; habitat loss of floodplain areas due to conversion to agriculture and hydro power development; degradation of wetlands due to invasive species such as stem twiners and lanais; diseases and parasites transmitted by domestic livestock; inter specific competition for food and water between wild buffalo and domestic stock. Tigers prey adult wild water buffalo, and asian black bears have also been known to kill them. The smaller and less aggressive domestic water buffalo can be taken by the saltwater crocodile (crocodylus porosus), which rarely, if ever, encounters the wild buffalo species. Bubalus amee is included in cites appendix iii, and is legally protected in bhutan, india, nepal, and thailand. Carl linnaeus applied the binomial bos bubalis to the domestic water buffalo in his first description of 1758. In 1792, robert kerr applied the binomial bos arnee to the wild species occuring in india north from bengal. Later authors subordinated the species under buffelus. In 2003, the international commision on zoological nomenclature fixed the first available specific name based on a wild population that the name for this wild species is valid by virtue of its being antedated by a name based on a domestic form. Most authors have adopted the binomial bubalus arnee for the wild species as valid for the taxon. The river buffalo bubalus bubalis bubalis and carabao or swamp buffalo bubalus bubalis carabaneensis are both derived from the wild water water buffalo, and are the product of thousands of years of selective breeding carried out either in south asia or southeast asia. Wildlife and conservation scientists have started to recommend and use introduced populations of fera domestic water buffalo in far away lands to manage uncontrolled vegetation growth in and around natural wetlands. Introduced water buffalo at home in such environs provide cheap service by regularly grazing the uncontrolled vegetation and opening up clogged water bodies for waterfowl, wetland birds and other wildlife.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

fox three said:


> Wild asian water *buffalo* are larger and heavier than domestic *buffalo*, and weigh from 700 to 1,200 kg (1,500 to 2,600 lb). Their head-to-body-length is about 240 to 300 cm (94 to 120 in) with a 60 to 100 cm (24 to 39 in) long tail and a shoulder height of 150 to 190 cm (59 to 75 in). Both sexes carry horns that are heavy at the base and widely spreading up to 2 m (79 in) along the outer edges, exceeding in size the horns of any other living bovid. Their skin color is ash gray to black. The moderately long, coarse, and sparse hair is directed forward from the haunches to the long and narrow head. There is a tuft on the forehead, and the ears are comparatively small. The tip of tail is bushy, and the hooves are large and splayed. Wild *water buffaloes* occur in india, nepal, bhutan, thailand, and cambodia with unconfirmed population in myanmar. They have been extirpated in pakistan, bangladesh, laos and vietnam. They are associated with wet grasslands, swamps, and densely vegetated river valleys........


YEAH, YEAH .......Blah blah blahdiddy blah BLAH!


...or in short, *BULLSHIT!!!*


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...and now, We return you to our previously interrupted "Hand Bra's"!


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ...and now, We return you to our previously interrupted "Hand Bra's"!
> 
> View attachment 20202


I do not like the picture at all, — in fact I cannot find words to express how much I dislike it.

You were never physically attractive to me; you are neither graceful nor beautiful, and you evidently know nothing of the laws or properties of beauty. Otherwise you could not have sent me such a picture, as it could only disgust me.

Whatever liking I have had for you, it has never been of such a character that I could be otherwise than disgusted by such a picture as that. It is unutterably coarse and gross and beefy. It is simply unendurable.

Not that I object to low dresses — or even to an utter absence of dress, when the unveiling reveals attractions which the eye of the artist loves as something shapely and beautiful. I have an instinctive and cultivated knowledge of what physical beauty is, and anything in direct violation of my taste and knowledge — like your picture, — simply sickens me. I have studied every limb and line in the bodies of fifty young women, and more; and know what form is and beauty is. You must not think me a fool. You are a fine woman in regard to health and strength; you are not a handsome or even a tolerably good looking woman physically, and your picture is simply horrible, horrible, horrible.

This is plain speaking; but I think it is necessary for you. You cannot make yourself physically attractive to me. Don't try. I am an artist, a connoisseur, a student of beauty, and it is very hard to please me. Don't disgust me, please —

Yours truly,
Fox Three


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

fox three said:


> ...You were never physically attractive to me; you are neither graceful nor beautiful,.. You cannot make yourself physically attractive to me. Don't try. I am an artist, a connoisseur, a student of beauty, and it is very hard to please me. Don't disgust me, please —
> 
> Yours truly,
> Fox Three


...So I guess a _BLOWJOB_ is out of the question?????? :dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ShredLife said:


>


Looks like she had her right hand fingers stuck in a car door.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Looks like she had her right hand fingers stuck in a car door.


I'm definately looking past the hands....


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Argo said:


> I'm definately looking past the hands....


im having a hard time looking past her beiber hair cut, kinda weird.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did this guy just offer to suck my dick? Strange.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did this guy just offer to suck my dick? Strange.


Dude I can't stand listening to your jargon anymore. The fact that you talk a lot of **** that you can not back makes me believe that you do a lot of reading and not a lot of lifting. How Can you give advice to people without truly understanding what you are saying? The answer is you can't ..... You can not tell someone something without knowing if it works or not. You have no experience lifting. You hardly know anything. Everything you do know you read in a book or stole from someone else. You have no factual eveidence that it works. You just take advice from credible sources and post them as your own....As an aspiring personal trainer, who has actually spent time working in a gym, watching and criticizing and experimenting. Stop posting. You don't know what youre talking about. You know it too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

fox three said:


> ...(.Stop posting. You don't know what youre talking about. You know it too.


*...obviously not worth quoting all this "Feeb's" drivel).

DUDE!!! Bwaaahahaaahhhaaahahah!!
You have'nt got the _FIRST_ fucking clue how ignorant you just proved yourself to be!!!!! Do you?!!

BA has forgotten more about snowboarding than your feeble little mind will EVER Be able to grasp!!! Even regular contributors to this forum who don't care for BA's style will acknowlege his expertise. 

*YOU'll* be asked to stop posting before he will!
FOaD Troll! You were at least entertaining for a while, but now you're boring us with your shit. Go to the gym,... and get _*PUMPED*_! Bee-otch!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what you're saying is you want to perform sex or weight lifting with me? Sucks to suck I went snowboarding today, did you?


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> DUDE!!! Bwaaahahaaahhhaaahahah!!
> You have'nt got the FIRST fucking clue how ignorant you just proved yourself to be!!!!!
> 
> BA has forgotten more about snowboarding than your feeble little mind will EVER
> ...


I have relatives from not so far back that were Nimibian tribesman. They happen to have fought lions just to become warriors. I don't know what you know about lions but they aren't like your average cat. I bet you would absolutely **** yourself if you ever saw a real life lion, especially if you were only holding a sharpened stick and you were naked. Come talk to me when some of your family members have gone on the Zambutu bibjano; A.K.A. the trial of life. Until you have done half the **** that they have maybe you shouldn't even talk to me like this. I know you think you're hard and **** but guess what pal, you aren't. Now go grow some Namibian genes and we'll talk about this **** for real.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're saying is you want to perform sex or weight lifting with me? Sucks to suck I went snowboarding today, did you?


Are you aware that there aren't enough words in the english language- hell, the entire lexicon of languages the world over- to describe how incredibly wrong this is. Not only is it wrong in that it is ignorant, but in that it is so incredibly incorrect on a factual level. Holy ****ing God, how stupid can a human being get? In my life I've encountered people who have been unintelligent, yes- I've encountered my share of people who suffered from mental disabilities. People with downs syndrome, autism, and so on. However, I have never once encounted somehow so stupid as to be capable of thinking something so unbelievably off-base. I didn't even think it possible that anyone in our plain of existence could ever even have the capacity for this level of idiocy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you working on an epic poem to rival Beowulf? Cause I think you're well on your way. Like the man said I've forgotten more about snowboarding than you could comprehend.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you working on an epic poem to rival Beowulf? Cause I think you're well on your way. Like the man said I've forgotten more about snowboarding than you could comprehend.


BurtonAvenger, you feel like punching me in the face? bring it on you ***got. I know multiple fighting styles, and I also carry a switchblade with me at all times. Something ****ing tells me that you'd be better off keeping your arms down at your sides. If you can't ****ing put "cause" and "effect" together in that pathetic brain of yours, I'll help you out here. You'll be standing face to face with me, and let me ****ing tell you, it'll already be too ****ing late to back down at that point. You might decide "well ****, I might as well stay true to my word and throw a ****ing punch". This is where you will go wrong. I hope you don't have a job that requires two ****ing hands, because you're going to be missing one after I'm done with you. I'll casually divert your fist off to the side, as you suddenly realize you may have gotten yourself into something you can't back up. You'll try to regroup and pull your arm back, but that wont be easy when I jab my spear-pointed Benchmade switchblade straight through the bone in your forearm, and proceed to rip your entire ****ing forearm and hand off in one quick pull. At this point, you'll probably spend 2 seconds in shock. I say 2 seconds, because thats the amount of time you'll have before I reverse the knife in my hand, and uppercut it straight through your throat. You'll spend your last few seconds gurgling blood, and wondering where you went wrong. After that, I'll be forced to take care of any witnesses who happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Nothing a few quick choke slams can't fix, followed by a nice gentle slice across the jugular with the Benchmade.

Now, mother****er, you sure you want to go through with that punch?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you wishing I would threaten physical violence on someone that clearly has stated they live no where near my vacinity, geographical location, or even continent? Are you upset I'm turning down your unwanted sexual advances?


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you wishing I would threaten physical violence on someone that clearly has stated they live no where near my vacinity, geographical location, or even continent? Are you upset I'm turning down your unwanted sexual advances?


The problem is you're focusing on the things in life that don't really matter. When I was young, I had hopes and dreams. We all did. Let me tell you something you already know: The misc. isn't all sunshine and rainbows. It?s a very mean and nasty place and I don?t care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. Speaking of knees, my mother, for example, is one of those people. She is a truck driver that has bad knees and a bad back from driving the truck but you probably do not care about that case either. Oh well I am not one of those people I am 6'4" 245lbs and I exercise every day. I would love to see you say something like to my mother in front of me. Probably never happen though you are probably just an internet tough guy. I doubt very seriously you would say that to someones face. Just my thought. What do you think. Oh I am sorry you probably do not have a brain. I on the other hand will be happy to buy you a plane ticket to move with your Auntie and Uncle. I whistled for a cab and when it came near the license plate said "Fresh" and had dice in the mirror. If anything i could say that this cab was rare but i thought nah, forget it yo home to Bel-air! I pulled up to the house about seven or eight and I yelled to the cabbie "yo homes, smell you later!" Llooked at my kingdom, I was finally there to sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is this the chorus I thought you already copied and pasted this.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is this the chorus I thought you already copied and pasted this.


I cannot believe how incredibly stupid you are. I mean rock-hard stupid. Dehydrated-rock-hard stupid. Stupid so stupid that it goes way beyond the stupid we know into a whole different dimension of stupid. You are trans-stupid stupid. Meta-stupid. Stupid collapsed on itself so far that even the neutrons have collapsed. Stupid gotten so dense that no intellect can escape. Singularity stupid. Blazing hot mid-day sun on Mercury stupid. You emit more stupid in one second than our entire galaxy emits in a year. Quasar stupid. Your writing has to be a troll. Nothing in our universe can really be this stupid. Perhaps this is some primordial fragment from the original big bang of stupid. Some pure essence of a stupid so uncontaminated by anything else as to be beyond the laws of physics that we know. I'm sorry. I can't go on. This is an epiphany of stupid for me. After this, you may not hear from me again for a while. I don't have enough strength left to deride your ignorant questions and half baked comments about unimportant trivia, or any of the rest of this drivel. sad.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Blah blah blah words blah blah blah I'm offended blah blah blah why must you keep responding driving me insane blah blah blah. That's what I get out of your responses.


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Blah blah blah words blah blah blah I'm offended blah blah blah why must you keep responding driving me insane blah blah blah. That's what I get out of your responses.


You swine. You vulgar little maggot. You worthless bag of filth. As we say in Texas, you couldn't pour water out of a boot with instructions printed on the heel. You are a canker, an open wound. I would rather kiss a lawyer than be seen with you. You took your last vacation in the Islets of Langerhans. You're a putrescent mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, and a weasel. I take that back; you are a festering pustule on a weasel's rump. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

fox three said:


> Listen to me closely TheNorminator (snipped) I will topple the master of that dark place. From my black throne, I will lash together a machine of bone and blood, and fueled by my hatred for you this fear engine will bore a hole between this world and that one. As I slip through the widening maw in my new form, you will catch only a glimpse of my radiance before you are incinerated.





fox three said:


> *I have relatives from not so far back that were Nimibian tribesman. They happen to have fought lions just to become warriors.* (...snipped again)


1) I hear that the World of Warcraft Expansion Pack Volume IV Build 3.5 is coming out in June...

2) Evidence is needed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What no Everquest references?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

fox three said:


> ....I don't know what you know about lions


I know *your* LION!!! Bwaaahahhahahaha!!!! :laugh:

ESaBatM!!!!


----------



## fox three (Mar 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What no Everquest references?


I will never get over the embarrassment of belonging to the same species as you. You are a monster, an ogre, a malformity. I barf at the very thought of you. You have all the appeal of a paper cut. Lepers avoid you. You are vile, worthless, less than nothing. You are a weed, a fungus, the dregs of this earth. You are a technicolor yawn. And did I mention that you smell?

You are a squeaking rat, a mistake of nature and a heavy-metal bagpipe player. You were not born. You were hatched into an unwilling world that rejects the likes of you. You didn't crawl out of a normal egg,
either, but rather a mutant maggot egg rejected by an evil scientist as being below his low standards. Your alleged parents abandoned you at birth and then died of shame in recognition of what they had done to an unsuspecting world. They were a bit late.

Try to edit your responses of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight. The evidence that you are a nincompoop will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it ever so much more rapidly. If cluelessness were crude oil, your scalp would be crawling with caribou.

You are a thick-headed trog. I have seen skeet with more sense than you have. You are a few bricks short of a full load, a few cards short of a full deck, a few bytes short of a full core dump, and a few chromosomes short of a full human. Worse than that, you top-post. God created houseflies, cockroaches, maggots, mosquitos, fleas, ticks, slugs, leeches, and intestinal parasites, then he lowered his standards and made you. I take it back; God didn't make you. You are Satan's spawn. You are Evil beyond comprehension, half-living in the slough of despair. You are the entropy which will claim us all. You are a green-nostriled, crossed eyed, hairy-livered inbred trout-defiler. You make Ebola look good.

You are weary, stale, flat and unprofitable. You are grimy, squalid, nasty and profane. You are foul and disgusting. You're a fool, an ignoramus. Monkeys look down on you. Even sheep won't have sex with
you. You are unreservedly pathetic, starved for attention, and lost in a land that reality forgot. You are not ANSI compliant and your markup doesn't validate. You have a couple of address lines shorted together.
You should be promoted to Engineering Manager.

Do you really expect your delusional and incoherent ramblings to be read? Everyone plonked you long ago. Do you fantasize that your tantrums and conniption fits could possibly be worth the $0.000000001 worth of electricity used to send them? Your life is one big W.O.M.B.A.T. and your future doesn't look promising either. We need to trace your bloodline and terminate all siblings and cousins in order to cleanse humanity of your polluted genes. The good news is that no normal human would ever mate with you, so we won't have to go into the sewers in search of your git.

You are a waste of flesh. You have no rhythm. You are ridiculous and obnoxious. You are the moral equivalent of a leech. You are a living emptiness, a meaningless void. You are sour and senile. You are a loathsome disease, a drooling inbred cross-eyed toesucker. You make Quakers shout and strike Pentecostals silent. You have a version 1.0 mind in a version 6.12 world. Your mother had to tie a pork chop
around your neck just to get your dog to play with you. You believe that P.D.Q. Bach is the greatest composer who ever lived. You prefer L. Ron Hubbard to Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. Hee-Haw is too deep for you. You would watch test patterns all day if the other inmates would let you.

On a good day you're a half-wit. You remind me of drool. You are deficient in all that lends character. You have the personality of wallpaper. You are dank and filthy. You are asinine and benighted. Spammers look down on you. Phone sex operators hang up on you. Telemarketers refuse to be seen in public with you. You are the source of all unpleasantness. You spread misery and sorrow wherever you go. May you choke on your own foolish opinions. You are a Pusillanimous galactophage and you wear your sister's training bra. Don't bother opening the door when you leave - you should be able to slime your way out underneath. I hope that when you get home your mother runs out from under the porch and bites you.

You smarmy lagerlout git. You bloody woofter sod. Bugger off, pillock. You grotty wanking oik artless base-court apple-john. You clouted boggish foot-licking half-twit. You dankish clack-dish plonker. You
gormless crook-pated tosser. You bloody churlish boil-brained clot pole ponce. You craven dewberry pisshead cockup pratting naff. You cockered bum-bailey poofter. You gob-kissing gleeking flap-mouthed coxcomb. You dread-bolted fobbing beef-witted clapper-clawed flirt-gill. May your spouse be blessed with many bastards.

You are so clueless that if you dressed in a clue skin, doused yourself in clue musk, and did the clue dance in the middle of a field of horny clues at the height of clue mating season, you still would not have a clue. If you were a movie you would be a double feature; _Battlefield_Earth_ and _Moron_Movies_II_. You would be out of focus.

You are a fiend and a sniveling coward, and you have bad breath. You are the unholy spawn of a bandy-legged hobo and a syphilitic camel. You wear strangely mismatched clothing with oddly placed stains. You
are degenerate, noxious and depraved. I feel debased just knowing that you exist. I despise everything about you, and I wish you would go away. You are jetsam who dreams of becoming flotsam. You won't make it. I beg for sweet death to come and remove me from a world which became unbearable when you crawled out of a harpy's lair.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

fox three said:


> ...I will never get over the embarrassment of *NOT* belonging to the same species as you,.. Troll Troll trolliltroll trollaltroll troll troll!!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lion's,.. Hmnnn? Giant Pussies. :huh: :huh: :huh:

Yeah,.. wouldn't take a sharpened stick to deal with a giant pussy like you! _Hell_ BA's thrown you into a tizzy with a "Barbed Comment"!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:
...this is FUN!!!!
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this dude a child with nothing better to do or a grown adult with a severe superiority complex? If adult, I wanna know what job he has that he has all this time to type up these ridiculous responses to one sentence quips.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I should put all this comments together into an epic battle poem.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Is this dude a child with nothing better to do or a grown adult with a severe superiority complex? If adult, I wanna know what job he has that he has all this time to type up these ridiculous responses to one sentence quips.


I'm pretty sure he's not typing anything after the first sentence of any of his responses. At any rate, it's either Jet Falcon or one of his cohorts.
:thumbsdown:

oh, and....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

that one ^^ was supposed to be funny, fyi...

this one's not...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> that one ^^ was supposed to be funny, fyi...
> 
> this one's not...


Entertainment value of this thread has dropped too low to justify the electrons. But Deacon's post is a good way to end it. 

Just for the record, when the winner is tallied, it won't be by word count. Finesse is the art of enraging your opponent with a sentence or two.


----------

